# Speed camera van windows shut have I been caught



## rob warrington

Hi all. Ok so I’ll apologise if this has been covered before and as there is many different opinions on line I’m going to ask here. Mobile speed camera vans, can they catch you or indeed use the speed camera of the windows are shut. I was traveling down a road I believed to be 40 but it was actually 30. I was actually traveling much less than 40 but let’s say over 30 . 
Saw the van and oh no it’s to late he’d have spotted me. However the windows to the back of the van were both shut and no camera sticking out the back. The only reason I think it may still have been able to use the camera is the right hand side rear window was of the black polycarbonate type glass. 
Does anyone know what the score is with the vans ?? This same van is often spotted a few miles up the road from where I saw it and it always has the rear windows down and the camera pointing out the rear. I’ve read both yes it can still catch you and no they can’t use the laser through any glass of any kind. Anyone else have any opinions or experience ??? Sorry again for asking this one if it’s been asked but thanks in advance 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IODETAIL

Afaik guidelines say they shouldn't use equipment through glass, just remember they are guidelines.


----------



## rob warrington

IODETAIL said:


> Afaik guidelines say they shouldn't use equipment through glass, just remember they are guidelines.


I was thinking well why would they use the equipment through a closed window anyway as it's a nice sunny day today . If it was freezing cold I'd see w reason for it. I drive back past a while later to see if it was still there and see if the window was down with the camera out the back but it was just driving away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

I'd hazard a guess it wasn't recording the way you were travelling if the window wasn't down and camera visible.

Was he not recording from the front instead as some are set up for openable windows front and back dependent on the road they are wanting to monitor.


----------



## TomCatUK

Remember each county is different and uses different kit so that could explain the variation in people's responses.
Also could have been a van that had been dropped of waiting to be used or a van waiting to be collected. (As mental as it sounds it's quite common that the people who operate the van don't always drive it to the point it's being used).


----------



## rob warrington

nbray67 said:


> I'd hazard a guess it wasn't recording the way you were travelling if the window wasn't down and camera visible.
> 
> Was he not recording from the front instead as some are set up for openable windows front and back dependent on the road they are wanting to monitor.


I'd say from where the van was positioned it was trying to catch drivers heading towards its rear doors. As approaching the front of the camera can you'd see it a mile down the road. But can't be sure. I'll have to keep my fingers crossed. I looked down at my digital speedo and was doing 35 and thought of crap .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

35 is on the cusp, 36 is a definite points/fine though.

35 on your speedo should be 33/34 on a GPS device so, fingers crossed, you should be ok.

Report back in approx 3wks to let us know!!

Good luck.


----------



## rob warrington

nbray67 said:


> 35 is on the cusp, 36 is a definite points/fine though.
> 
> 35 on your speedo should be 33/34 on a GPS device so, fingers crossed, you should be ok.
> 
> Report back in approx 3wks to let us know!!
> 
> Good luck.


Yes I will do. I was defo doing 35 as I spotted it and looked down right away and saw 35. There was a car in front of me but not sure if that has any relevance. I do know those little digital flashing speed signs you see along the road side have flashed a smiling face at me before now for doing 30 when In fact I was doing maybe 27 - 28 mph so my speedo isn't accurate or they are not either way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob warrington

nbray67 said:


> 35 is on the cusp, 36 is a definite points/fine though.
> 
> 35 on your speedo should be 33/34 on a GPS device so, fingers crossed, you should be ok.
> 
> Report back in approx 3wks to let us know!!
> 
> Good luck.


When you say should be ok do you mean I may not even get a ticket if it says I was doing 33-34??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

some forces use the discretion 10% +2mph but not all forces us this all be it most do so allowing as said for reading higher on gps I'm sure you will be fine, and I always thought the hatch has to be up, maybe the guy was having his break.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

I reckon they were not checking you and probably your actual speed was 32/33 mph.


----------



## nbray67

rob warrington said:


> When you say should be ok do you mean I may not even get a ticket if it says I was doing 33-34??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As Derek say's Rob, some forces allow a little discretion, some are zero tolerance so we cannot say for definite.

I'd air on the side of getting away with it but you'll know sooner rather than later if you're scot free or not.


----------



## rob warrington

I’ll keep my fingers crossed then. I shall keep my eye on the post . May not be as quick as usual as it’s a company van so may take longer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

Are you sure it wasn't a roof mounted camera/laser?

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob warrington

Boothy said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a roof mounted camera/laser?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Didn't see any other cameras on the van at all tbh. I obviously didn't see what was on the front but that wouldn't have mattered

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

From what you describe it could have been an ANPR van. The cameras operate through glass. If so then no problem you would have been intercepted if your registration was in a database. 
Whilst Laser speed detection devices work perfectly well through glass the argument was that due to possible refraction the beam could be bent and actually hit a different vehicle. That’s why the guidelines say must be through an open window. 
There are numerous guidelines to be adhered to. 
There is case law that says it proper procedures weren’t carried out. A prosecution can still go ahead. 
I think it’s unlikely that you would have been caught. You just have to wait 14 days for an NIP to arrive. Give it three weeks just in case. It’s likely that you would be offered a speed awareness course at that speed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rob warrington

Radish293 said:


> From what you describe it could have been an ANPR van. The cameras operate through glass. If so then no problem you would have been intercepted if your registration was in a database.
> Whilst Laser speed detection devices work perfectly well through glass the argument was that due to possible refraction the beam could be bent and actually hit a different vehicle. That's why the guidelines say must be through an open window.
> There are numerous guidelines to be adhered to.
> There is case law that says it proper procedures weren't carried out. A prosecution can still go ahead.
> I think it's unlikely that you would have been caught. You just have to wait 14 days for an NIP to arrive. Give it three weeks just in case. It's likely that you would be offered a speed awareness course at that speed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Top man. Thanks for the advice. Thanks to everyone guys . I shall let you all know haha note to self . Slow down haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob warrington

Well I think I've given it plenty long enough now and nothing has come through the door. 
Swerved a bullet there haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

rob warrington said:


> Well I think I've given it plenty long enough now and nothing has come through the door.
> Swerved a bullet there haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear


----------



## andy__d

rob warrington said:


> Well I think I've given it plenty long enough now and nothing has come through the door.
> Swerved a bullet there haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


best do the lottery this week then


----------



## Alfie7777

The last time I got a ticket doing 36 as others have mentioned however the photo was taken with a windscreen facing camera which was not obvious after passing the rear camera &#55357;&#56398;


----------



## nbray67

4wks and nothing you say?

Yep, I'd agree you've dodged one there, good to hear Rob.


----------

